# HELP! Civil Ceremony dress..



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

So... I what kind of dresses are perfect for a civil cermony??? 

I was thinking to do something vintage inspired since I love it, and my style is like that, maybe a dress like this:







pretty tight to the body, I´m 5´6¨ and 112 lbs. so I guess is gonna fit right.
about the color, does it HAVE to be white??? I was thinking to be purple, because is our fave color (fiance & I) and because I´m not wearing diamonds, I´m wearing amethyst, maybe  this color:







with the gloves, and black patent pumps, since I´ll get married on wintertime, my fiance is planning to dress up like this:







Everything except the beanie, the litte studded belt is a must, so cool.

so yeah what do you think? should i do it purple or white?
If my dress is purple, what kind/color of flowers should i be carrying (sp?)

THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats on the upcoming nuptials
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



since the civil ceremony isn't as formal as a traditional wedding i think whatever suits you and your fiance's taste is just fine. Just remember that it is a reflection of you so don't change your personal style just for that day. 
I had a civil ceremony in January and i wore cream, my husband wore a cream sweater with an irredescent navy blue shirt with black pants and our daughter wore cream and ruby.
my dress came right under my knees and was free flowing and i got it from charlotte russe a couple days before the ceremony. i was pleased with everything except my hair-i hated it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 25, 2008)

I think you should wear purple.  Wear what you want to wear.  My cousin's wife wore a pink wedding dress  (at their formal wedding) and she looked good.  

Do not forget to post pics!!


----------



## red.pill (Jun 26, 2008)

i think a purple dress and white flowers would be such a cute contrast!


----------



## Nails (Jul 9, 2008)

You wear whatever you want! You feel comfortable in purple, go for it!

RE: flowers - go with your favourites if they're in season or browse around to find what appeals to you. 

CONGRATS! You two are going to be so hot!


----------



## Jot (Jul 9, 2008)

i say go for it and wear what represents you. I agree with the white flowers or there are plenty of other colours that would work too depends what you like. xx


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 9, 2008)

I would definately go the purple...my dream wedding dress will be white and purple a la Gwen Stefani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

As long as you feel comfortable, whatever you choose is fine.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

Get married in whatever you want, if I ever get married I want to be married in a frothy Alex Perry gown (the Miranda gown from the SS 08 show is my favourite). Anyone who says you HAVE to get married in white is mistaken. If you want to wear pinstripes, you can. Purple would be gorgeous. As for the flowers, white would be a very nice contrast, but since you are getting married in the winter you have a lot of options open there.


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow how awesome are you guys now if u have ur heart set on purple then i say go for it.  If still not sure u can were white and accesserize (dont think i spelled that right) in purple get some gorgeous purple flowers even do ur makeup in purple a light wash or a beautiful smokey purple since it is in the winter. An you can rock those purple gloves, maybe add a little or alot of detail of purple in the white dress. Wow u can really take a boring white dress and rock it out with ur fav color. GOOD LUCK


----------



## blackrose (Jul 13, 2008)

If purple is your favorite color, I say go w/ that! I think deep deep red roses  would go nice with purple, and compliment the look the male model is wearing in the above pic.


----------

